# From tiny acorns...Grow mighty OAKS



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So got a new job starting tomorrow,twin girls 4 weeks away tops, moving into a new 3 bed house very soon and also started getting coached by James Watts so going to log my progresss on here and upload pics and vids for something to look back on (hopefully:thumb

Diet started today and first day of training will be Wednesday,had a full week off training, first time having a break in ages.

I will log bits and pieces along the way, as much as i am allowed to

Goals(training and personal)...

-To recomp a little first off

-Then to pack on some mass

-To be the best dad i can be

-Settle into my new job and house well

-Keep a consistent diet/training plan and also keep this journal going

-Get back into some level of Cricket ready for next summer(if i have any time with the twins here, very doubtful lol)

Pics taken about 8 weeks ago,havent changed much tbh...



Here we go then... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Are your goals in any order mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Not really lol.

You think i should then?

Just what i want to happen in the near future, our twin girls will be top if i put them in any sort of order


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

No that is fine mate. Just wondered. Good luck with them mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> No that is fine mate. Just wondered. Good luck with them mate


Ok mate cheers. Stick around


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck with being consistent, I have only one son so can only imagin what twins will be like. Good luck but, I am IN


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Better fcuking stick to it this time and not keep p1ssing around leaving jim then going back and forth. That's not consistency. Lol.

God luck with this mate. Will keep track.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

grant hunter said:


> Good luck with being consistent, I have only one son so can only imagin what twins will be like. Good luck but, I am IN


Yea mate thanks, my biggest downfall.

It's gonna be a challenge but I know nothing different and we are hoping that they will entertain themselves(eventually lol)


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Better fcuking stick to it this time and not keep p1ssing around leaving jim then going back and forth. That's not consistency. Lol.
> 
> God luck with this mate. Will keep track.


Lol

Ill try my best to. Really want some success this time round

He is a miserable fck though

Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So first day at new job is going well. Just sat here in canteen not doing sod all.

Lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> Ill try my best to. Really want some success this time round
> 
> ...


LOL, its easy, you just do as ya told.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Very similar to what happened to me moved to.a new house in Jan and twins in march

My advice get into a routine with the twins or it will be he'll for you and your partner this way you know when they eat/sleep etc...so can work around it.

Good luck and enjoy.hope all goes well


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, its easy, you just do as ya told.


Lol I suppose so, he likes a wind up too


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

oaklad said:


> Very similar to what happened to me moved to.a new house in Jan and twins in march
> 
> My advice get into a routine with the twins or it will be he'll for you and your partner this way you know when they eat/sleep etc...so can work around it.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy.hope all goes well


Cheers mate. That's the plan. Think the mrs is gonna start writing as much as poss in a diary so we can over bits if we need to.

Like you said though routine is key


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck with new job! what u doing?

also congrats on the little ones. lol imagine your gonna be exhausted for the next few years 

and lastly enjoy your training!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> good luck with new job! what u doing?
> 
> also congrats on the little ones. lol imagine your gonna be exhausted for the next few years
> 
> and lastly enjoy your training!


Cheers Sam. I'm working in bmw from today. A lot different from my last job. I'm gonna be knackered for the next 16 years.

Think the training is gonna be formatted around 5/3/1 style but Jims own take on it. End up being something nutty knowing him


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers Sam. I'm working in bmw from today. A lot different from my last job. I'm gonna be knackered for the next 16 years.
> 
> Think the training is gonna be formatted around 5/3/1 style but Jims own take on it. End up being something nutty knowing him


haha all good though mate. instant love for them like nothing else (so i have been told).

ah you work in sales or fixing them? 

Well as long as u enjoy the training, also like already said i imagine getting yourself in to a routine will be the best thing but hard for the first few weeks.

crack on!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> haha all good though mate. instant love for them like nothing else (so i have been told).
> 
> ah you work in sales or fixing them?
> 
> ...


Lol cheers mate. I already love them and there not here yet. But feeling them touch my hand when there kicking is a great feeling. Just puts a smile on your face

I'm making the [email protected] lol.

Yea the drop in cals from cheesecake to brown rice will be tough but ill give it a go lol.

Completely new training style so hoping to like it but also get some good initial gains from


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Decent first day at work, stuck to diet 100%.

Just up at the hospital with the mrs as it looks like her waters may of broke omfg


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Decent first day at work, stuck to diet 100%.
> 
> Just up at the hospital with the mrs as it looks like her waters may of broke omfg


Good luck mate!!!!!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good luck mate!!!!!!!


Cheers shag. I'm really hoping its a false alarm.

Only started my new job today ffs lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers shag. I'm really hoping its a false alarm.
> 
> Only started my new job today ffs lol


Hahahaha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Everything is literally coming at once


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Abit like me 8.5 month ago lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mate all the best!!!!

Haha


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Good luck mate, don't look down! mg:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Good luck mate, am in for this 

Hope all is good with the missus and sprogs :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Bloody hell ash, am I gonna have to sub to another journal :lol:

Hope you smash it mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck mate. Gonna be a tiring night for you I reckon!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Mate all the best!!!!
> 
> Haha


Cheers buca


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Good luck mate, don't look down! mg:


Lol. Ill try not too. Just sat here now. She's all hooked up. Got both heartbeats running on this machine

Sounds like pets tongs in the mix lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Good luck mate, am in for this
> 
> Hope all is good with the missus and sprogs :thumb:


Cheers fella appreciate it mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Bloody hell ash, am I gonna have to sub to another journal :lol:
> 
> Hope you smash it mate


Haha yea lol

Cheers dan


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good luck mate. Gonna be a tiring night for you I reckon!!


Really hoping its a false alarm. Got up be up at 5.30 tomorrow morning lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

My poor mrs. We got up the hospital at 8.30 pm last night.

She's still hard at the gas and air now as we speak, it's odd how the time just motors by even though your jot doing anything


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> My poor mrs. We got up the hospital at 8.30 pm last night.
> 
> She's still hard at the gas and air now as we speak, it's odd how the time just motors by even though your jot doing anything


still there


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> still there


Yea mate its a taking ages, the little buggers


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea mate its a taking ages, the little buggers


Might as well pop to the gym and get a quick training session in whilst you wait..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I really want to. I haven't slept since 4.30 Monday morning.

So been up over 29 hours

I've had 2 lucozades, 6 coffees. I'm ready for the hex bar lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've become a dad

Twins are doing really well, as is my lovely sweetheart


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> I've become a dad
> 
> Twins are doing really well, as is my lovely sweetheart


Made up for you mate! Big congrats! 

Clarky


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations big man! :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers boys


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers boys


How's it going?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> How's it going?


****ing knackered mate.

Just got a push session in in 50mins, first one with Jim again. Lifted some good weight considering no sleep all week so far lol

You training today?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> ****ing knackered mate.
> 
> Just got a push session in in 50mins, first one with Jim again. Lifted some good weight considering no sleep all week so far lol
> 
> You training today?


 :lol:

Yeah, got squats this evening, need to work off some aggression!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, got squats this evening, need to work off some aggression!


Some one ****ed you off then?

I see your in Reading, im only up the road in Oxford


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Some one ****ed you off then?
> 
> I see your in Reading, im only up the road in Oxford


Just one of them days mate. Nothing seems to be going right!

My aunt and uncle live in Kennington, so am occasionally over that way


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh fck me we will have to have a session then mate surely


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Todays diet has been shocking for obvious reasons. Nailed it monday however

Training...

Push

Decline bench 95kg x1

Flat bench 60kg x10,50kg x15

Pec flys Triple drop set(Hateful lol:cursing

Db seated side raise 10kg x10

Seated smiths OHP 40kg added x4

Smiths cgbp-40kg added x 7

Cable press downs 5 plates x10

All sets are final work, the money makers

Good little workout in 55 mins, missed abs as im yet to set them up how i want them. Also as ive had no sleep for ages i thought i got aggressive quite well it. Must make sure i get the bodybuilding feelimg from training rather than just moving the weight, already i will lower a few bits next week

Off to bed


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Gonna shamelessly get some of yous unto my journal 

Well give you the option eh ??? lol

@JSTEVO

@Bad Alan

@mixerD1

@MyStyle

@Paz1982

@MiXiN

@MonstaMuscle

@JANIKvonD

@Big LBS

@Mingster

@ewen


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

i'm in :thumbup1:

it'll be interesting to see how your training goes after a few weeks of sleepless nights  what do you do for work as well ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> i'm in :thumbup1:
> 
> it'll be interesting to see how your training goes after a few weeks of sleepless nights  what do you do for work as well ?


Wcxked mate, will be fun, thats why i have reduced it down to 3 days

My first day at BMW was Monday, and ive been off ever since lol lol

Whats the plan for you and your mrs then mate?

Speak to @Pscarb about using drugs for fertility on cycle

(Must of seen what i done there lol)


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Wcxked mate, will be fun, thats why i have reduced it down to 3 days
> 
> My first day at BMW was Monday, and ive been off ever since lol lol
> 
> ...


lol me and the mrs are still in the discussion phase of it all but she is coming off the pill so its hopefully gonna happen. the only thing is that she doesn't know about me using gear so might be difficult if it doesn't happen and I have to start getting tests done. i'm tempted to just come off and stay off till the deed is done but not sure if i'll be mentally strong willed enough 

i haven't looked into fertility drugs much, did you use any ?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pleased you did that as tapatalk is **** for finding threads mate 

CRACK ON !


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

ash1981 said:


> Gonna shamelessly get some of yous unto my journal
> 
> Well give you the option eh ??? lol
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shout mate.... Subscribed.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> lol me and the mrs are still in the discussion phase of it all but she is coming off the pill so its hopefully gonna happen. the only thing is that she doesn't know about me using gear so might be difficult if it doesn't happen and I have to start getting tests done. i'm tempted to just come off and stay off till the deed is done but not sure if i'll be mentally strong willed enough
> 
> i haven't looked into fertility drugs much, did you use any ?


Yea that what I'm saying mate. Me being In a heavy pct is the reason I think that we got pregnant so soon. Hcg/clomid/proviron

But ask pscarb mate he done some heavy doses on those sort of drugs I believe to get his mrs pregnant whilst on cycle for a comp


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

MiXiN said:


> Thanks for the shout mate.... Subscribed.


Cheers MiX


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Pleased you did that as tapatalk is **** for finding threads mate
> 
> CRACK ON !


Lol

Cheers man


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Ill subscribe pal, just tell me how. Lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JSTEVO said:


> Ill subscribe pal, just tell me how. Lol.


Lol on computer it's in thread tools at the top of first post on page

If on app then there's a options icon to do things like subscribing etc


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

In! Ill catch up tomorrow, busy playing with myself ATM


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

Fair one jvd


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Honoured...cheers Ash..Im in buddy!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Honoured...cheers Ash..Im in buddy!


Lol. Lovely cheers mate


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Subscribed!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Subscribed!


Cheers mate

Need some good support in here lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Today so far diet has been bang on. Got a murderous headache

Going straight from work to see the three veils one life at the hospital then back to prep food, shower and bed and do it all over tomorrow again


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trained today pull...

Final work sets

Tbar row 70kg x1

Meadows row bar plus 10kg x 17

Smith row 30kg x7

Db rear Delt

Smiths shrug 40kg x20

Ez curls 35kg x7

High cable curls 2 plates x 17

Tired this morning but trained well, no massive weights but could feel it in my back well. Still no time to do any relaxing this weekend as I'm now back up the hospital to see my 3 girls. Hope the twins get out of here ASAP


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Anything free for subbing ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ewen said:


> Anything free for subbing ?


Quick wank?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ash1981 said:


> Quick wank?


You're too skinny soz .


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ewen said:


> You're too skinny soz .


Ill give it my best shot? Even smash a jack3d before


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Subbed, trying to follow more journals!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Subbed, trying to follow more journals!


Weird. Ive just replied to you ppl Q mate

lol wtf


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ash1981 said:


> Weird. Ive just replied to you ppl Q mate
> 
> lol wtf


Haha, nice one! More of a reason for me to follow this :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Where's my shout out you w4nker?!?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ash1981 said:


> Ill give it my best shot? Even smash a jack3d before


Er no


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Where's my shout out you w4nker?!?


Lol you dont need one, your always following me all round this forum


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ewen said:


> Er no


Boring


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ash1981 said:


> Lol you dont need one, your always following me all round this forum


Only cos I feel sorry for you that you just ruined your life buying a house with the missus and having kids. Lol. Naaaa that's just my idea of hell!

What you doing at minute? Dieting? Bulking?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Get some training done.

I'll be watching


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Only cos I feel sorry for you that you just ruined your life buying a house with the missus and having kids. Lol. Naaaa that's just my idea of hell!
> 
> What you doing at minute? Dieting? Bulking?


Recomping mate lol

Yea well its what lifes all about i heard, just waiting for the three of them to come out hospital so i can relax and breath once again


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Get some training done.
> 
> I'll be watching


Cheers mate


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> Not really lol.
> 
> You think i should then?
> 
> Just what i want to happen in the near future, our twin girls will be top if i put them in any sort of order


Just you wait until those Lil Girls come along mate, nothing else will matter.

Always wanted a lad, but now I want a 4th and FINAL Girl. They're great fun, and the best thing that'll ever happen, and deep down, I'm sure most Girlfriends/Fiancees/Wives want Daughters.

All the best to you and your Mrs, and hope the birth goes good.

You know what mate; I have 3 Girls to 3 seperate Women.... Could there be some connection with steroid use?

Some Pro' bodybuilder with several Daughters said this, and it was also mentioned here somewhere when I first joined.

Anyway, I'm rambling on.... Happy lifting, and all the best to you and your other half buddy,

Damo.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

MiXiN said:


> Just you wait until those Lil Girls come along mate, nothing else will matter.
> 
> Always wanted a lad, but now I want a 4th and FINAL Girl. They're great fun, and the best thing that'll ever happen, and deep down, I'm sure most Girlfriends/Fiancees/Wives want Daughters.
> 
> ...


Yea I think so Damo, your right about gear use and having girls, of course it's not 100% though.

It takes more of a man to have a girl so I hear so having two at the same time I must be superman lol

Btw she's had the bairns mate, Lola and Summer. About 4 lbs each. Very premature and now there in special care. My mrs is not coming out till next week as well

I've had to up the adex cos I've had a few teary moments lol. On my own though of course


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> Yea I think so Damo, your right about gear use and having girls, of course it's not 100% though.
> 
> It takes more of a man to have a girl so I hear so having two at the same time I must be superman lol
> 
> ...


Happy days, Daddy.

I'm made up for you pal.

I asked all my then and current partner to use the first name S with all my Daughters (Sophie 13, Shauna 9, and Sienna 5), so will be sure to use Summer for my 4th Daughter. Ha ha.

Only joking mate.... Summer is a nice and unique name btw...

Don't forget now, 1oz of sterilised water to 1 scoop of Cow and gate powder. Lol.

Nice one mucker..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

MiXiN said:


> Happy days, Daddy.
> 
> I'm made up for you pal.
> 
> ...


 Lol yea I think ill let my mrs use her boobs for as long as poss before reaching for the cow and gate

Haha

Cheers though bud, the longest 40 hours of my life


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ash1981 said:


> Yea I think so Damo, your right about gear use and having girls, of course it's not 100% though.
> 
> It takes more of a man to have a girl so I hear so having two at the same time I must be superman lol
> 
> ...


I have twins mate, a boy and a girl, and they were several weeks premature too. My missus stayed in hospital with the bairns for around 4 weeks before they were allowed home.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I have twins mate, a boy and a girl, and they were several weeks premature too. My missus stayed in hospital with the bairns for around 4 weeks before they were allowed home.


Oh really 

Identical mate?

Its horrible isnt it. At the moment my mrs is coming home tomoz afternoon but the twins will be in there for a while yet, maybe even upto the initial due date 22nd October

But they have now been moved down to the third tier of intensive care so there fighting well, The doctor described them as giants compared to some 500gram prem babies. I can only imagine what it feels like to be in that situation


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I have a boy and a girl so they look a little different to each other They both look like me so are extremely good looking

It is worrying at first. They look so helpless in their little tents, but they soon add a bit of weight and become little fatties crawling all over the place. Put them on an upper/lower split and a bulking diet and they'll be fine:whistling:

Best of luck to you mate...You'll need it:laugh:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Well I have a boy and a girl so they look a little different to each other They both look like me so are extremely good looking
> 
> It is worrying at first. They look so helpless in their little tents, but they soon add a bit of weight and become little fatties crawling all over the place. Put them on an upper/lower split and a bulking diet and they'll be fine:whistling:
> 
> Best of luck to you mate...You'll need it:laugh:


Oh yea of course, one of each 

Lol yea theyll probably stick to it better than me :lol:

Cheers mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Legs today little core work ,final work sets

Seated ham curls 7plates x18

Squat 85kg x8

Extensions x12 triple drop

Lying ham curls 52.5kg x10

Leg press 220kg x10

Hack calfs 90kg x10

Calf press 140kg x8

Cable crunch 10plates x10

Took my mtren again pre work. Gives me much better pump and abit more strength, great aggression also. BUT I would never put tren into a cycle cos how I get on it, I'm a cvnt basically. I'm glad it only lasts 2 or so hours

Too aggressive and too paranoid even on the esterless stuff.

Prepped food for tomorrow and now sat up the hospital with mrs and twins. One of them had had a few setbacks but she seems to be stabile currently


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Well done on keeping to it mate especially with everything that you have going off! Hope all continues to go well with the twins.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Keenam said:


> Well done on keeping to it mate especially with everything that you have going off! Hope all continues to go well with the twins.


Yea cheers mate, I've cut training right back to give myself more time


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Legs today little core work ,final work sets
> 
> Seated ham curls 7plates x18
> 
> ...


good session mate,

plus two training ups so far...think we are on to a winner with this one :thumbup1:

kepp up the good work mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> good session mate,
> 
> plus two training ups so far...think we are on to a winner with this one :thumbup1:
> 
> kepp up the good work mate


Cheers Dan

You still got your journal going?

Still with Dave?

And lastly are you in the bulk comp to end all bulk comps?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Cheers Dan
> 
> You still got your journal going?
> 
> ...


Yes to all three matey :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Yes to all three matey :thumb:


Lol

You making good progress under the beast? Have you trained with him yet?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Lol
> 
> You making good progress under the beast? Have you trained with him yet?


Great progress so far, up a stone and have leaned out nicely...swear u were subbed to my log.

Not trained with dave yet but off on holiday in October and gonna arrange something with him when I'm back.

How's it going with him so far?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Great progress so far, up a stone and have leaned out nicely...swear u were subbed to my log.
> 
> Not trained with dave yet but off on holiday in October and gonna arrange something with him when I'm back.
> 
> How's it going with him so far?


I'm with jim? Yea it's ok, see how long I stick it this time lol

I wasn't subbed as far as I know, ill have a look


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> I'm with jim? Yea it's ok, see how long I stick it this time lol
> 
> I wasn't subbed as far as I know, ill have a look


Hope you stick with it longer than the last time lol

Are you using any 'supplements' to help you along the way?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Hope you stick with it longer than the last time lol
> 
> Are you using any 'supplements' to help you along the way?


Yea I will be. Currently I'm cruising on 250mg test every 2 weeks

But I wanna stay like this until I stop progressing on strength

Food getting prepped once again...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

At work today, this job is intense and the pump in my right arm in intense.

I might speak to Jim about what he thinks as its all right hand side currently.

Diet has been better, my mrs came home last night from hospital but the twins are way off still

Gonna get today over, have tomorrow off, and get a push session in in the morning before going up to the hospital


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Gyno alert. Both nips. Now on quite a strong protocol from Jimbo to get it sorted, had no itchiness or pain at all.

Hope it will go away. Managed to have a fairly sever diet and a push session in today then straight up the hospital to spend the day with my tiny little twinies

Push... Last work set

Decline 80 x 10

Flat 62.5kg x 10

Pec dec x12 triple drop set

Db side raise 12.5kg x 5

Smiths ohp 30kg added x10,x8

Cgbp 30kg added x10

Pushdowns 5plates x10

Decent training today, good aggression and a women in there with the nicest bum ever. So all in all happy with progress. My one rep max according to my 531 app is 107kg now so can't wait for next week now


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice session mate. Hows the little'uns getting along? Putting the weight on yet?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Nice session mate. Hows the little'uns getting along? Putting the weight on yet?


Hi mate yea they are but they are both having problems

It's all about time currently


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ash1981 said:


> Hi mate yea they are but they are both having problems
> 
> It's all about time currently


All the best matey :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> All the best matey :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

2 hours left at work then home for an hour, fill myself with some mtren and get down the gym


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trained yesterday evening. Pull

T bar rows got 65kg for 4 reps

Done smiths bb row, meadows row and some shrugs.

Finished off with rear delts and biceps

Pretty butchered from work ATM. Got legs tomorrow morning, just ordered some goodies and will be ordering some more tomorrow


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Legs today...

Squat up to 90kg for 5, using 5/3/1 protocol

Seated and lying hammy curls up a bit to as was leg press

Got a good squeeze on cable curls and also calfs were burning towards end of the 5th set

Another good workout? Just so tired though, these twin girls are tiring me out and I haven't even got then home from hospital yet lol

Balls are like peaches, no sex from mrs yet, to be expected, I've ****ed loads but need pussy now


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Balls are like peaches, no sex from mrs yet, to be expected, I've ****ed loads but need pussy now


Such a way with words mate!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Such a way with words mate!


You like?

Love the new Avi mate? Been taking pics of @solidcecils legs again LOL


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> You like?
> 
> Love the new Avi mate? Been taking pics of @Solid cecils legs again LOL


Love it pal, gonna steal it and use it myself  haha

Hahaha cheeky fckr! All mine mate!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Love it pal, gonna steal it and use it myself  haha
> 
> Hahaha cheeky fckr! All mine mate!


LOL

Vainy as fck blud

You using currently?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> LOL
> 
> Vainy as fck blud
> 
> You using currently?


Yes mate, WC TNTMAST 400 and var with 4iu gh ed as well. Growing for fun. Lean as well. Love it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yes mate, WC TNTMAST 400 and var with 4iu gh ed as well. Growing for fun. Lean as well. Love it.


Fair one mate

Your pleased with Cec then obvs :thumbup1:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Fair one mate
> 
> Your pleased with Cec then obvs :thumbup1:


Yes mate best thing I did training wise for a long time.

How's the girls?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yes mate best thing I did training wise for a long time.
> 
> How's the girls?


Good im pleased for you

Still in hospital mate, still tiny, day by day at the minute, there know in open incubators so thats a step in the right direction


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Good im pleased for you
> 
> Still in hospital mate, still tiny, day by day at the minute, there know in open incubators so thats a step in the right direction


Glad to hear it mate!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hopefully they will be out before there due date on 22 October

Legs are feeling heavy already so just of been a good effort this morning


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Hopefully they will be out before there due date on 22 October
> 
> Legs are feeling heavy already so just of been a good effort this morning


Bloody hell! Didn't realise they were that early mate!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Bloody hell! Didn't realise they were that early mate!


Yea 8 weeks in total mate. Little tinkers


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Yea 8 weeks in total mate. Little tinkers


Bless em. At least they're fit and well now mate.

I remember what it's like, my eldest boy was 2 months early, was bloody tiny. Couldn't tell now by looking at him!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Bless em. At least they're fit and well now mate.
> 
> I remember what it's like, my eldest boy was 2 months early, was bloody tiny. Couldn't tell now by looking at him!


Lol big lad now then. Summer is back to her birth weight, Lola is getting there slowly but she is the one with more probs, she's that bit smaller bless her little heart


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quick training update. Been so busy with new job and hospital

Trained push yesterday

Decline 90kg for reps

Flat 65kg for 20

Pec dec drop set

Smiths ohp

Tricep work

Will do pull tomorrow and then legs Sunday, try and get some core work in this week.

Really enjoying it, it's the first time my mind is out of the gym so in my case I feel this is how I will make progress and stop being obsessive with it


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice session mate.

The girls coming along ok?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Nice session mate.
> 
> The girls coming along ok?


Cheers mate

Yea not bad, I reckon another month and they should be home

Fingers crossed


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got back from the gym, one more meal left today, still getting stronger on minimal food????

Pull

Tbar row 67.5kg x4

Meadows row 25kg x10

Smiths shrugs 80kg x10

Smiths row

Biceps and rear delts

Very intense session, with a cold as well lol. Those meadows rows are bloody hard even with only 25kg on the bar.

Biceps pumped to fck, running out of mtren quickly lol but some goodies came through today.

I'm happy

Twins maybe out in 7/10 days albeit with tubes to feed but still good news, may have to go on a resuscitation course though,something I'm not gonna want to do for obvious reasons


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Surprisingly no doms today really, thought there would be.

Just had a shot of Zafa

Lovely and smooth


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Legs this morning.

Squat 531...95kgx 5

Leg press 230 x20

Extensions

Got a pb on hammy curls

And finished with calfs and core

Def gaining still on limited food, keep rolling on

Twins maybe home this time next week


----------

